# Shed conversion



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi folks just started my concrete shed conversion, got on pretty well today roof insulated and covered, side Walls half insulated. Should get on better tomorrow as was worried about insulating sheets sticking to concrete panels so only did half,turns out I had nothing to worry about so I can rattle on tomorrow 
Any input in the build is most welcome so if there's any pitfalls out there that your thinking of let me know.








Thanks for looking
Ben
To be continued .........


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't forget to insulate the floor aswell :2thumb:. Don't cover the air vents either, good ventilation is a must in any reptile room :2thumb:. Will follow your progress.


----------



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes I had planned on insulating floor,is it essential to have the vents uncovered? I thought with being in there once a day there would be enough air exchange? Maybe leave some sort of vent on the plywood so I can control air flow?
I was just worried about not being able to heat the shed with the vents in winter as it gets quite cold up this end .


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

wot u puttin in there matey 

am goin to be doing mine soon i started to buy bits ie my electrics and i have got my oil filled rad too


----------



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

Couple of ackie tanks and a rack o royals and whatever else I can stuff in there.lol
Gonna try get some more dwarf monitors in the future too.
There's also gonna b a big space left on my living room for something a bit special.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

You really do need to allow air flow, i have 2 large vents on my back wall & also have an extractor fan which is on a timer & goes off at least 6 times during the day & night. Stale air will harbour germs & disease :devil:. If you use an oil filled radiator your ambient temps will still be ok in there (it's not like a howling gale rushes through them).


----------



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

corny girl said:


> You really do need to allow air flow, i have 2 large vents on my back wall & also have an extractor fan which is on a timer & goes off at least 6 times during the day & night. Stale air will harbour germs & disease :devil:. If you use an oil filled radiator your ambient temps will still be ok in there (it's not like a howling gale rushes through them).


Ok think I've got it sorted now,I'm going to mount a extractor fan on the ply behind the top vent and cut out the bottom vent so it is clear.
Put fan on timer every 2hrs? 
Sound about rite ?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

rex636 said:


> Ok think I've got it sorted now,I'm going to mount a extractor fan on the ply behind the top vent and cut out the bottom vent so it is clear.
> Put fan on timer every 2hrs?
> Sound about rite ?



That sounds ok mate :2thumb:. I think mine comes on every 4-5 hours for 15mins. I only have a small room in my shed so i don't need it on any sooner really. Plus the vents in the back wall let air circulate.


----------



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

corny girl said:


> That sounds ok mate :2thumb:. I think mine comes on every 4-5 hours for 15mins. I only have a small room in my shed so i don't need it on any sooner really. Plus the vents in the back wall let air circulate.


Cool cool thanks for your input.


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

i done mine a few months ago . i highly recomend kingspan as your insulation ,i used 60mm and it preforms great ,have a look at my shed build album to see how i did mine.


----------



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

bigboidae said:


> i done mine a few months ago . i highly recomend kingspan as your insulation ,i used 60mm and it preforms great ,have a look at my shed build album to see how i did mine.


Looks good mate, couldn't get kingspan but it's much the same and free from a good friend.
What ventilation do you have in your shed?


----------



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

Plenty progress today,whole shed insulated and half sheeted should finish sheeting tomorrow .
I would like to recommend evostick ultra, that stuff sticks like shit!! Ain't used one screw yet lol
Next step electrics, gonna have to call in the big guns for that not to confidant myself at electrics.(but my sparky brother is)
Planning on putting all the sockets around the top of the Walls?? Should make things a bit easier.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

are you just gluing the sheets onto the insulation board?


----------



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes,as to fix the ply any other way would have been a nightmare.
Was just the easiest route to go and I've been assured there's no chance of it falling off if glued correctly.


----------

